# My office / hotel survival kit...



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I normally take this bag in the boot of my car, either to the office (if not working from home) or for short stays in hotels (if staying away with work):

View attachment 4470


Yeah, great, a Handpresso - seen one before, etc. etc.

However - I've changed the contents of mine around a bit, having no need for a vacuum flask or 4 cups - so have this:

View attachment 4471


Which gives me a small pot for my fresh beans, a couple of espresso cups, a Handpresso tamper, a porlex mini grinder, the Handpresso itself, and a selection of wooden stirrers, hotel sugars, and a most cunning tool for Handpresso owners - a scoop for baby-formula (which works really well for loading ground coffee into the Handpresso basket and semi-tamping the contents).

Here's a shot of most of it out of the case:

View attachment 4472


One word of warning: Take it from me that a trip through LHR can be up to 30 mins longer than usual when carrying the above case with organic substances within steel cylinders in your hand luggage. Whilst I've had no problem at Dublin, Brussels, and many other European airports, it seems to attract much "What's that?" attention at LHR security and require numerous swabs and trips through the xray machine. Usually ends in a "Well I never, you learn something every day" but can be time consuming.

Anyway - fresh beans, freshly ground and slapped through the Handpresso with some freshly boiled hotel room water - producing a reasonable espresso with good crema (though - being fussy - the TDS is low due to the dose being very limited for 50ml of water) - is ample reward in the evening or first thing in the morning when the only alternative is <shudder> hotel coffee...</shudder>

Shades


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice little travel package.

Guaranteed good coffee on the go.

Well done sir


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is my current set up on a hotel on Bonnie scotland


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL - very impressive, just try getting it on an A320 as hand luggage!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Here is my current set up on a hotel on Bonnie scotland


Slumming it then... Poor you


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fab hotel, rubbish coffee, just have to bring your own


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

I wonder what Housekeeping think when they come in to service your room!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They love it I make them a fab coffee


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Like the portability of your set up though, mine got very interesting looks from reception


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

You should take your set-up down to breakfast one morning dave.....should raise a few eyebrows


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

where in bonnie scotland are you coffee chap?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

"Could I just ask why you are struggling through reception with that large shiny thing that looks like a coffee machine Sir..... You do know we serve Lavazza in the lounge don't you?"


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

MrShades said:


> "Could I just ask why you are struggling through reception with that large shiny thing that looks like a coffee machine Sir..... You do know we serve Lavazza in the lounge don't you?"


OUT - GET OUT Mr Shades!

You can't mention that word!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> OUT - GET OUT Mr Shades!
> 
> You can't mention that word!!


Oh Daren ............


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

shrink said:


> where in bonnie scotland are you coffee chap?


Luss, on the west shores of loch lommond


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Like MrShades, I also have the Handpresso. I do not take a grinder with me but instead fill the vacuum flask with ground coffee and find that it will stay fresh for the duration of most of my trips.

In addition to the basic kit, I have supplemented it with a Reg Barber custom tamper and a couple of additional baskets. I also have a travel kettle.

From experience, I now also carry two complete sets of gaskets along with some gasket grease.

My kit has travelled well over 250,000 miles with me over the last three years and I had a bit of trouble at Sydney declaring foodstuffs which were analysed and I always get stopped at Eurostar but only on the outward, never on the return journey.

Over the years I've tried the Aeropress, Espro small stainless steel cafetiere and the MyPressi Twist. The problem with the latter is the NO2 bottles which cannot be carried even in checked bags.

I'll post a pic if anyone is interested - as soon as I get back from Slovakia.

DB


----------



## jakerrudd (Feb 3, 2014)

i really like this idea, might have to look into this myself...


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Luss, on the west shores of loch lommond


Lovely place. Were you staying in the lodge?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i was indeed, lovely place


----------

